# Vegetarian eel?



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone
I feed my snowflake eel at least once a week, as I was directed to. But not even 2 days after I give him a hefty meal where he is stuffed and refuses to eat more, he is lunging for fish food. I feed my other 3 fish some flake food, but the eel has seemed to take a liking to it. 
He scavenges for every last flake and scares off the fish to get them. I tried feeding him small meals throughout the week so he wouldnt eat the flakes, but he does anyway.
I dont want to feed him too much because I dont want him getting fat and too big for the tank and more poop and nitrates.
Is it okay for him to be eating these flakes? What should I do?


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

yes its fine as long as theres some meat flakes in there to. the meat is the red in the flakes. supplement with frozen foods every now and then


----------



## GNR1985 (Jul 20, 2010)

okay good. thank you very much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

